# How to smoke out spiders in gloves?



## biomanz (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a pair of full finger gloves sitting it the basement for months, and realized there are cobwebs crossing the ... entrances. I have a huge fear of spiders and even the thought of dead remains inside after a wash freaks me out.

Anyway to perhaps smoke 'em out? Was thinking of putting it over a heater or hairdryer.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Have someone that ISN'T afraid of spiders put their hands in them; if they don't feel any spiders, you're golden. Other than that, wash them first, then do the same thing with a friend trying them on.


----------



## Honest Bob (Aug 22, 2010)

Turn them inside out? :thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

step on your gloves, if any dead ones come out, put them in tempura and deep fry...MMMmmmmm !!!! LOL


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I'd think you could figure out how to do this more quickly than making an internet post!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

CharacterZero said:


> I'd think you could figure out how to do this more quickly than making an internet post!


LOL!


----------



## biomanz (Dec 12, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> I'd think you could figure out how to do this more quickly than making an internet post!


Well I recently watched some vid of a survivalist smokin' out some mole-like critter to catch with burning branches, and wondering what crazy stuff others might imagine in my glove situation. And stories of spider/insect encounters always entertain me


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Very dangerous situation! Follow these steps carefully:

1. Immediately seal gloves in ziploc bag and ship to my free exterminator service. 
2. Buy a new pair.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

biomanz said:


> I had a pair of full finger gloves sitting it the basement for months, and realized there are cobwebs crossing the ... entrances. I have a huge fear of spiders and even the thought of dead remains inside after a wash freaks me out.
> 
> Anyway to perhaps smoke 'em out? Was thinking of putting it over a heater or hairdryer.


The heat may cause all of the eggs that are undoubtedly in there to hatch causing hundreds of creepy spider babies to come fleeing out of the gloves. So, yeah, I guess that would work.

You could throw them on the floor, step on them, and then turn them inside out while wearing some other gloves or something, just in case there are gooey guts in there.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Biomanz- good luck with your glove situation, and what ever you do don't ride in the deep south during banana spider months, lest you to turn into a roadie


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

https://redstatepatriot.com/cowardly_lion.jpg


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

spray some raid in em, for christs sake. jeez


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn, I hate spiders too

Get a really big stick and hit them a few times

Personally i'd get some new gloves


----------



## Dankie (Feb 2, 2010)

cut the fingers off the gloves soak the cuff portion in gas. Set the cuffs a light and be prepared to shoot the fleeing spiders with a 12 guage


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Damn, I hate spiders too
> 
> Get a really big stick and hit them a few times
> 
> Personally i'd get some new gloves


+1

Just buy some new gloves...


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

See Honest Bob's post.
Inside out.... or throw them in the dryer, then shake out spider jerky


----------



## biomanz (Dec 12, 2009)

I was hoping someone actually DID smoke out spiders or anything else out of a hole before! 

I've seen a couple of these jumping spiders before. One of them jumped at my freakin face once :cryin:


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

quit being a *****.


----------



## biomanz (Dec 12, 2009)

saxen said:


> quit being a *****.


Guess some people take things too seriously.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Honest Bob said:


> Turn them inside out? :thumbsup:


No that's what you do with a used condom. Turn it inside out and shake the f#@k out of it!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Did someone say smokeout???


----------



## Man*In*Black (Apr 20, 2010)

Why not just throw them in the washer and dryer?


----------



## CobraKiller (Dec 23, 2010)

Just leave a lit one in the ashtray in front of the gloves and they should just come out on their own after they call you a "bogart".
..................................
Just get Kirsten Dunst down there and have her say "here spidey, spidey".
..................................
You could put a fly on a hook and lower it down each finger 'til you get a bite.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Put on flat surface and hit with hammer, repeatedly.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

There are some spider eating spiders. Send some of the spider eating ones in there.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

manabiker said:


> step on your gloves, *if any dead ones come out*, put them in tempura and deep fry...MMMmmmmm !!!! LOL


If any dead ones come out you have a really BIG PROBLEM. ZOMBIE SPIDERS!!  I hate spiders too. Too a point if I see black widows in my backyard I go to full scale war with them. I buy the strongest spider wmd that home depot has to offer. It probably kills more than just the spiders, but I figure they are unavoidable casualties of war. Sometimes I break out the torch. As far as gloves go, I keep my gloves in my room spider safe. Burn those gloves if there are spiders in them... Sure it's a tragic loss, but your supporting the war against arachnids.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI - a tarantula is the most terrifying thing for humans in general... proven via brain scans.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ppppppppppppppp


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

no one's mentioned fire yet?


----------



## Blastard (Mar 27, 2008)

What about putting them in the freezer over night ??


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Blastard said:


> What about putting them in the freezer over night ??


Pretty sure most spiders will re-animate after being frozen. It just makes them angry and concentrates their venom.

microwave the gloves, turn them inside out, then wash them in the washing machine?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Cptn. Sense Of Direction said:


> no one's mentioned fire yet?


Already covered. I recommended he burn the gloves.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I wonder if the spiders are as resilient as this thread. If so, good luck killing em.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

man up nancy


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

So? what ever happened? Went something like this I'm guessing?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Stick your tongue inside of it and swoosh it around. Spiders hate wet objects.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Give them to me and let me see if I can convince my girlfriend to stick her fingers in them.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

umarth said:


> Give them to me and let me see if I can convince my girlfriend to stick her fingers in them.


Thats easy, just don't tell her about the spiders.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> Give them to me and let me see if I can convince my girlfriend to stick her fingers in them.


Man, my girlfriend never wants to stick her fingers anywhere!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Man, my girlfriend never wants to stick her fingers anywhere!


That doesn't really sound like a problem. Some girls try to stick fingers where they don't belong. :eekster: :nono:


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hopefully the tarantulas will smoke you out of your house first and then bite you.


----------



## nodaksvt (May 16, 2010)

rinse them with water


----------

